
Palantir S-1 shows the company has 125 total customers - carlineng
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/21/leaked-palantir-s-1-shows-company-has-125-customers-after-17-years/
======
carlineng
Average revenue per customer of $5.6 million per year. Previous articles
mention that 91% of revenue growth comes from existing customers, and this is
probably a large reason why. With such enormous contract values, their sales
cycle is probably hugely long, complex, and expensive.

Also very interesting that 60% of revenue is generated internationally, which
seems counter to the narrative that they're simply a glorified Federal systems
integrator. That's undoubtedly a huge part of their business, but clearly
they've been able to expand beyond that.

My take after reading all this is there's probably not a huge amount of upside
remaining in Palantir. They'll probably be hard to displace in their existing
accounts, but given how slowly they're acquiring new customers, my guess is
that their product is not very competitive in the market anymore.

